

99 ways to say '(I love you) - swuecho
http://matt.might.net/articles/i-love-you-in-racket/

======
mark-ruwt
If only this had came out before Valentine's Day I could've sent it to
my...oh, wait. Nevermind.

------
lincolnq
God, Racket is awesome.

If you have the energy (and it DOES take energy), go through them all and
understand why they work. It's fun and it will teach you a surprising amount
about programming languages. The thing I yearn for most day-to-day is probably
"match", especially combined with list-no-order.

------
msoad
I'm looking for Brainfuck version!

~~~
msoad
Thanks to this generator[1] it was easy

Code: >++++++++++
[>+++++++>+++>+++++++++++>+++++++++++>++++++++++++>++++++++++>+++>++++++++++++>+++++++++++>++++++++++++><<<<<<<<<<<-]
>+++>++>\-->+>\-->+>++>+>+>\---> <<<<<<<<<<< >.>.>.>.>.>.>.>.>.>.

[1]<http://tunn.us/bf/generator.php>

